# Looking for a certificate template



## kinch2002 (Jul 17, 2011)

We need certificates for Guildford Summer Open, but the templates we have currently have the wrong year and competition on it in many places. Does anyone have a nice template that we could easily change the competition name, event, time, name, placings on?


----------

